# Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry?



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, I installed my OEM Bora HID Headlamps.
Everything works and powers up just fine.
Initially, when I received the headlamps, and after I installed them... they were obviously misaligned. Hence, I began turning the adjustment to raise the Headlamp projector since the Output beam was far too low. As I began raising the projector headlamp assembly I was still far too low and as I reached the end the projector assembly (with the projector beam still too low) the projector housing bottomed out and literally dropped to the lowest setting. If I continue to turn, the rotation adjustor screw like assembly turns with a gear like stripping and does not raise any further. 
The only way to restore the projector assembly height levels, is to reverse turning rotation so as to turn back the projector headlamp and literally "restrip" the turning assembly, so that there is "enough" screw and turns left over. This way, when attempting to re-aim the projector assembly there is enough turns in the clockwise direction to have the projector aim the light upward before reaching the end...
O.K., so hopefully I explained the situation, now for the solution...
Right now, I am not interested in the levelling motors, but am curious to know if there is a way to disassemble the screwing mechanism and without having the priojector assembly drop on me before reaching the end, can I reposition the screw so that it becomes re-installed with enough threads in the turn to raise the projector that little bit more...


----------



## Kennedy (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (emumtl)*

This seems to be a trend... I've read quite a few posts of people having this problem. I read somewhere that someone dissassembled the light and adjusted the leveling motors... Not sure.
Hope you get this worked out.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (Kennedy)*

I just had a thought...
The Leveling Dash Switch, combined with the harness will allow the Projector Light (as well as the high beams) to be raised and lowered from the drivers position (a nice touch, but not a MUST have mod).
Since at the headlamp assembly, the wiring harness supplies power, ground and a signal wire (in the form of voltage, with varying amounts I believe to raise or lower the projector assembly)... Could it not be possible to manually add power, ground, and a variable voltage to the back of the headlamp assembly just temporary so as the Rig up a way to raise the projector assembly...
Then, quickly disconnect power so as to leave the levelling motors without power so that the projector cannot suddenly position themselves too low for the external manual adjustment screw to not have enough "turns" in them to reraise the projector back high enough...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (emumtl)*

Have you contacted the vendor on this issue?.


----------



## nrg123 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (robin_lantigua)*

i exactly have the same problem...everything is find on the passenger's side but the drivers side maxed out and it is still too low...


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (emumtl)*

Bumpa_ramma...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (emumtl)*

humm still having problems?


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*yes...*

Yes, I believe the General OEM HID MKIV community is...








As well, mine are 2003's, so the wiring for the adjusting motors/levelers are somewhat different. I believe my ballasts are mounted underneath the headlamp assembly (and not sure if this is how to tell 2003 model from other years)...
So, kind of a bummer, seeing as how we can't take full advantage of the lazer like beam...


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: yes... (emumtl)*

Bump...


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: yes... (emumtl)*

Well, when you get them up and running your beam pattern should look something like this:








Next time if OEM doesn't work you could try going my route








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=783013


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: yes... (Bugging55)*

Congrats!!! You finally finished them...
But, that doesn't do much to help out the OEM HID crowd...








Kinda sucks... but, I think the levelling motors are neat but not a "must" have mod. Wish someone knew something about this OEM projectors lights and the way to restore optimum level to them...


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: yes... (emumtl)*

Mike I really wish I could help you, but unfortunately aside from hooking up leveling motors to your car, I don't see how you could move the motors.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Gotta an anonomous email...*

Anybody know what happens to those poor souls who snap or strip the balljoint levelling adjustment screws on there OEM HID's???
Seeing as how, perhaps, this may solve the issue of the adjustments of the lights...
Are the parts replaceable or serviceable? If so, are they to be installed in a certain way?
In a nutshell, I wanted to know if I could open up the lights and alter or move the nylon mechanism to take better advantage the optimum "adjustment" range...


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Gotta an anonomous email... (emumtl)*

hopefully i can shed more light when i receive my HIDs
good luck
opening the lights?








might as well joey mod them


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Gotta an anonomous email...*

Burp! Er, uh, I mean BUMP!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Gotta an anonomous email... (emumtl)*

just buy the parts an wire up the motors, and problem solved
you really only need the switch as the motors are already in the headlights
and don't complain about the cost, cause you just spent arounf a G on the lights
so an extra 100 won't kill ya


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Gotta an anonomous email... (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_just buy the parts an wire up the motors, and problem solved
you really only need the switch as the motors are already in the headlights
and don't complain about the cost, cause you just spent arounf a G on the lights
so an extra 100 won't kill ya

Do you know of any kits and/or write-ups? I haven't found a DIY yet on this and I need it pronto! I'm in the same boat as the rest of the OEM HID guys. Thanks!


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Gotta an anonomous email... (RHADZ71)*

Yeppers... this seems to be a real PITA dilemma.
Also of concern, is that the 2003 HID headlamps (Like in my case) are wired slightly differently than PRE 2003 Versions...
I have been looking and asking, to no avail...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

just oepn the back of the light and follow where all the wires go
and write it down
a multi meter might help ya


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

So, some clarification is in order. For the pre 2003 OEM HIDs is there a motor attached to the actual headlight housing for use with an adjustment mechanism, wether auto or manual? Or, is that 2003 and newer only? If it's only on the newer ones, where do you find the motors? I've found the manual adjustment mechanisms but I haven't seen motors for sale. And is there ANYONE who has the manual adjustment working on these? Thanks!


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*

All the OEM HID lights have the UP/Down motors built into the headlamp assembly.
The problem arises, for those 2003+ that the "existing how to" wiring info is different for them (just like the adaptor wiring How To, as I found out for myself... think the City Lights and Flasher Light wiring was reversed from <2002 to 2003>)
BUT, the same problem arises when the Headlamps are removed from vehicles (whereupon the motors perhaps adjust to "lowest safe setting") that the OEM lights are salvaged for resale. Hence, they perhaps are removed from Auto Adjusting EUROPEAN vehicles and when they land on our shores, we are left with a "handicap".
The amount of play required in raising the headlamp to a desired level can not be found in the manual adjustment screw since their last know position prior to being removed from there last working state leaves us short changed... manual adjust screw tops out before projector lamps have reached desired height.
FWIW, how about a Group Buy







for the levelling dash switch since this seems to be the consensus fix to the problem (personally, I know that if I go that route, I won't be playing with the UP.Down setting, that is why I opted to Manually fix the problem and leave it in a "Set and Forget" Setting)


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*

the motor is inside the housing, in the lower grill side part of the light


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RHADZ71* »_So, some clarification is in order. For the pre 2003 OEM HIDs is there a motor attached to the actual headlight housing for use with an adjustment mechanism, wether auto or manual? Or, is that 2003 and newer only? 

*EDIT:* Sorry...I should have read emumtl's answer before I posted. But for those of you that want to read it again (in different words







) :
They all had leveling motors.
ECE regulations state that you need leveling mechanisms on vehicles with HID.
As for the other part of the question...I know the wiring is different and that's where the problems are. The lamps will adjust themselves downward when yanked from the car (at least that's what I've heard) and the adjustment screw is more of a "fine tune", for lack of a better word.
This is a problem. The reostat can be purchased and it really isn't too expensive. I mean, look at the cost of the HID's...what's another $100.
There was a GB going on (pgperformance, maybe?) about a year or 8mos back for about $80! 
Nice switch too.
oh wait, I think that was the reostat for the MK3 cars (looked identical except the addition of the reosta)...so I'm not sure how much that would be for the mk4 cars...sorry.

Anyway, this is a good thread. Hopefully everybody gets the reostat - a must have ANYWAY!!! It's available to you guys so jump on it!
Later,


_Modified by nater at 11:44 AM 9-10-2003_


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (emumtl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emumtl* »_All the OEM HID lights have the UP/Down motors built into the headlamp assembly.
The problem arises, for those 2003+ that the "existing how to" wiring info is different for them (just like the adaptor wiring How To, as I found out for myself... think the City Lights and Flasher Light wiring was reversed from <2002 to 2003>)


Could you be so kind as to link the OEM HID adjustment motor wiring DIY you're referring to here please? I haven't found crap on here and I need to do something soon. I've heard about 4 distinct different stories on these and I'd love to figure out which is true. Without getting too long-winded, here they are:
1) Adjust the side-to-side along with the up-down to get around the up-side limit problem we're faced with
2) Adjust the light all the way down until it "catches" the threading again to raise the beam
3) The stock adjusting mechanisms won't do it for you. you'll have to rig something else in there to get it to work
4) Attaching manual adjusters i.e., Rheostat is the only way to aim the beams properly
Please, for the love of Pete, someone share the definitive answer if you have done this before. And share your write-up and pics. Please, no one line answers, let's see how it's done. THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by RHADZ71 at 6:34 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Numero Cuatro.. number 4 is your best bet... People that had tried 
the rest had [email protected]#@ them up.
I will say spend the extra 100 some US and get the motors.
this adjustment thing is one of the reasons that scared the hell out of me
when I was lookig for HID's.
Good luck...


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_
I will say spend the extra 100 some US and get the motors.


See, you say get the motors when two people previously say all the OEM HID's already ahve the motors, which would lead me to believe you only need the rheostat and wiring. Yes?
If yes, I'll call ECS and PGP today and do the freakin' DIY myself. Although GTi_Matador is already trying to do this with no success that I know of yet, so who knows how long this will take???? This is a royal PITA {but so worth it, I love these headlights - best Mod ever!}


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

robin's right...
The only PROVEN method is number 4.
I think the other methods have been attempted only some have failed (ie. broken adjusters even worse).
So, is it the only method that works? We still aren't sure.
But does it work? YES!
Unfortunately, it's your $100 answer. 
But we know it'll work for you so do it and tell us how happy you are.








Later,


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Unfortunately, it's your $100 answer. 
But we know it'll work for you so do it and tell us how happy you are.








Later,

What does the $100 price tag mean? The rheostat from ECS is ~$30 (no wires), from PGP with wiring it's ~$65, what else is missing to get up to $100? Or are you guys just guessing?


_Modified by RHADZ71 at 7:20 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*

i ordered everything from PGPerformance, rheostat, wiring, etc and it cost me around $100 US
Paul Jr hooked it up, give him a call


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_i ordered everything from PGPerformance, rheostat, wiring, etc and it cost me around $100 US
Paul Jr hooked it up, give him a call 

IM sent!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_i ordered everything from PGPerformance, rheostat, wiring, etc and it cost me around $100 US
Paul Jr hooked it up, give him a call 

I was going off of that too.
$100 used to be the going rate. If it's dropped than there's an even better answer for you. I hope it works out dude.
Later,


----------



## RHADZ71 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

OK, I just talked to Paul Jr. and he is sending me the Rheostat and wiring (and instructions - thank heaven) for $95CND + shipping. He said it ONLY works on pre-2003 OEM HIDs. If you try to use it on 2003 OEM HIDs you have to modify the internals.
So, when I get this installed, I will document it and file it up here as a DIY so we can close this issue once and for all <phew!>
Thanks all for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats.

Later,


----------



## Stalknace (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*

Ok, i have 2003 hids (i think, the ballast is attached to the bottom) and i broke the adjustment screw awhile back







. I know i need to get the manual rheostat to adjust them properly but according to this post the wont work on mine







. What is the final answer to this whole problem concerning adjustment of the 2003 hids?


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (RHADZ71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RHADZ71* »_OK, I just talked to Paul Jr. and he is sending me the Rheostat and wiring (and instructions - thank heaven) for $95CND + shipping. He said it ONLY works on pre-2003 OEM HIDs. If you try to use it on 2003 OEM HIDs you have to modify the internals.
So, when I get this installed, I will document it and file it up here as a DIY so we can close this issue once and for all <phew!>
Thanks all for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


The Write has been done... sorry to disappoint you... heheheh. Can't remember where I put the link...
The problem is, nobody has a write up or modification for the Dimmer Switch and wiring harness for 2003 HID and later OEM lights...


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (emumtl)*

Thou shall not forget!!!! BUMP!


----------



## luccio83 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (emumtl)*

Bump..any new news..im getting the 2003 hids soon and would like to know how to make it work when i get it!!


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (emumtl)*

Ok I just installed my OEM HIDs and the driver's side is way too low, and I can't raise it up any higher. The passenger side is okay, but on the driver's side there is alot of light right in front of my car, but not enough throw, which I need to see at night








Any ideas before I look into wiring up the rheostat? Does the rheostat just electrically control and turn the manual adjusters? Or is it completely independent of the manual adjusters ?


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (luccio83)*

btw, I have a Powerpoint presentation made by Mike Zimmerman (MHZVR6) which shows a how-to on wiring up the rheostat on 2003+ HIDs
Shoot him an IM and he'll hook you up


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (bergenvr6)*

That powerpoint presentation exists here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1040079 in JPG format so you don't have to click on any links to see it.
Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

it would be great if somone could figure out the voltage needed to get the hid leveling motors up to a point where that can be aimed easily
it really wouldn't be too hard
I'd do it, but have no more 2003 hids
that way you could jump the appropate amount of voltage acroos the motor once and be done with it (that is is you don't wanna run the motors)
I'm still all for the motors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Hey Brother,
I'm in this (& have been) in this HID project for quite some time w/ppl like Nate, Chris Kennedy, Mike Discenza (aka emumtl) and few other... shez man... if you want to take this part of the "guessing game" out of the equation I can send (loan) you a 2003 Golf lamp so you can fully document what needs to be done.
I always have several sets of 2003 MK4 Golf & Bora OEM HID's sitting around at home waiting to be sold, but in the mean time one can be put to better use, eh?
Let me know via email, ok?


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_
Does the rheostat just electrically control and turn the manual adjusters? Or is it completely independent of the manual adjusters ?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_









It's so complicated yet so simple at the same time.
The motors are connected to the actual manual adjustment knobs.
When they are "activated" via the reostat switch the motor literally turns the adjusting knobs (the same ones you would turn if you used your hands-at least for the low beam/projector).
Is that what you wanted to know?

Later,


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Jetta/Bora OEM HID Headlamps... Further Adjustment "How To" Inquiry? (nater)*

yea, thanks nater.
so they just electronically move the manual adjusters ... so it's still possible to break the adjusters ??
i'm so confused haha ... the problem with mine is that the driver's side is way too low, and if i try to raise it any higher, it just drops off the track and goes to the lowest position (See first post, same thing happens to me) ... is there any way to fix this ?
Thanks


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MHZvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MHZvr6* »_Hey Brother,
I'm in this (& have been) in this HID project for quite some time w/ppl like Nate, Chris Kennedy, Mike Discenza (aka emumtl) and few other... shez man... if you want to take this part of the "guessing game" out of the equation I can send (loan) you a 2003 Golf lamp so you can fully document what needs to be done.
I always have several sets of 2003 MK4 Golf & Bora OEM HID's sitting around at home waiting to be sold, but in the mean time one can be put to better use, eh?
Let me know via email, ok? 


it might not be that complicated I'll ask my buddy a few questions about his 2003s
I'll get the info for ya people, but I hate making how to posts


----------



## luccio83 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im getting as soon as someone sells tem to me and would be good to know how to adjust them with motors..hope someone finds out soon!


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*ARGH!*

Had I not had a mishap on Saturday (after installing and getting the levelling motors to work, one of the two lights "up" adjustment screw broke, and hence killed my desire) I would of taken voltage measuring readings for the Rheostat in the four settings....
- ?V
1 ?V
2 ?V
3 ?V
Sorry!!!!
Anyhoot, when i open up the light again to try to manually mod the projector so it stays up, I will then take readings...
Technically, a voltage supply to the Levelling motor with either a variable resistor (or fixed) could be installed internally to give the levelling motors the "MAX Value" to lift. YES, they do sell variable pots the size of 1/4 a 10 cent piece... so totally doable...







and quiet simple in concept.
P.S. if anyone has a "spare" drivers side 2003 housing available, let me know (stripped of all working internals if you will, or as stripped as possible... much appreciated.)


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: ARGH! (emumtl)*

- 10.25V
1 8.34V
2 6.05V
3 3.76V
I got a pair of 2003 HIDs, with a broken screw adjuster, over the weekend I worked on it a little bit, drilled a small hole in the remainings of the screw, inserted some thin wires, then used two hoses and a small clip to hold the thing in place, it's uggly







, but it works


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: ARGH! (daniel.ramirez)*

Dont die thread, DON'T DIE


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: ARGH! (71sbeetle)*

Just shoot me an email and I can send you the "How To" on this. I have this info in 2 versions... 1 on a 6 page PoperPoint slide and the other is to a Vortex linked thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

